# I am back.



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

I have decided I am a PB addict, and I feel I a have a home away from home here , my Pastor and I are good buds, but if cannot sleep, I cannot call Steve for a Theological discussion at 3 in the AM if I have insomnia, I have decided that my best bet is this.........I will not engage in the Political Forum. Makes my blood pressure go up! Besides, I know too many of you cats missed me. Right?


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2008)

"Mr. Anderson, welcome back. We've missed you."

Seriously, welcome back brother.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 2, 2008)

Of course, right!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> I have decided I am a PB addict, and I feel I a have a home away from home here , my Pastor and I are good buds, but if cannot sleep, I cannot call Stave for a Theological discussion at 3 in the AM if I have insomnia, I have decided that my best bet is this.........I will not engage in the Political Forum. Makes my blood pressure go up! Besides, I know too many of you cats missed me. Right?


You were gone? Welcome back.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided I am a PB addict, and I feel I a have a home away from home here , my Pastor and I are good buds, but if cannot sleep, I cannot call Stave for a Theological discussion at 3 in the AM if I have insomnia, I have decided that my best bet is this.........I will not engage in the Political Forum. Makes my blood pressure go up! Besides, I know too many of you cats missed me. Right?
> ...


Chris got uppity after becoming an admin! Kidding brother! You need your Texas Brother here, that is really why I am back! Why is Bill a girl now??????


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> Chris got uppity after becoming an admin! Kidding brother! You need you Texas Brother here, that is really why I am back! Why is Bill a girl now??????


There were some, um, changes.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 2, 2008)

HEY! Glad you are back - I missed your quirky threads... 

I know how you feel about the blood pressure deal...and the fact that it is good to have brethren to discuss doctrinal things with - that you know have the same foundation of truth as you have...


----------



## Herald (Apr 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Chris got uppity after becoming an admin! Kidding brother! You need you Texas Brother here, that is really why I am back! Why is Bill a girl now??????
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Chris got uppity after becoming an admin! Kidding brother! You need you Texas Brother here, that is really why I am back! Why is Bill a girl now??????
> ...



 Now that's funny.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > etexas said:
> ...


I was quite worried! Glad there is no actual crisis!


----------



## Richard King (Apr 2, 2008)

I was wondering if some East Texas bigfoot got you. Welcome back.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome back, Max. Good to see you online again.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 2, 2008)

Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated into the PB. Your biological distinctives will be added to the collective.







So, Should we call EWTN? Journey Home?

Hi! Glad to see you.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 2, 2008)

I wondered where you went, but am glad you are back. I thought maybe you were raptured and all of us were left behind  It is great to have you back.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated into the PB. Your biological distinctives will be added to the collective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need! I will put all that in my Bio.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Apr 2, 2008)

LOL Welcome back! 



Grymir said:


> Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated into the PB. Your biological distinctives will be added to the collective.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > NaphtaliPress said:
> ...



BTW, welcome back, Uncle "E"!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided I am a PB addict, and I feel I a have a home away from home here , my Pastor and I are good buds, but if cannot sleep, I cannot call Stave for a Theological discussion at 3 in the AM if I have insomnia, I have decided that my best bet is this.........I will not engage in the Political Forum. Makes my blood pressure go up! Besides, I know too many of you cats missed me. Right?
> ...



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2008)

etexas said:


> I have decided I am a PB addict, and I feel I a have a home away from home here , my Pastor and I are good buds, but if cannot sleep, I cannot call Steve for a Theological discussion at 3 in the AM if I have insomnia, I have decided that my best bet is this.........I will not engage in the Political Forum. Makes my blood pressure go up! Besides, I know too many of you cats missed me. Right?



Dang it!!!

It was sooo much more sophisticated here while you were gone.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Kevin said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > I have decided I am a PB addict, and I feel I a have a home away from home here , my Pastor and I are good buds, but if cannot sleep, I cannot call Steve for a Theological discussion at 3 in the AM if I have insomnia, I have decided that my best bet is this.........I will not engage in the Political Forum. Makes my blood pressure go up! Besides, I know too many of you cats missed me. Right?
> ...


Sorry....I drag things down.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 2, 2008)

The Prodigal PBer returns.....


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 2, 2008)

Kill the fatted cat* and prepare the banquet. It is indeed GOOD to have you back. I have missed you.



* Fatted calf reserved for legitimate prodigals. Fatted cats are for those cool ones who go on temporary hiatus.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 2, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Kill the fatted cat* and prepare the banquet. It is indeed GOOD to have you back. I have missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> * Fatted calf reserved for legitimate prodigals. Fatted cats are for those cool ones who go on temporary hiatus.



Dennis, you're not getting anywhere near our cat. 

Welcome back, Max.


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Kill the fatted cat* and prepare the banquet. It is indeed GOOD to have you back. I have missed you.
> ...


Lol! Stay away from ours as well. We happen to like our Kitty!


----------



## Poimen (Apr 2, 2008)

So you are a Puritanboard addict, eh? Join the club. In fact let's start a support group:

My name is Daniel.

Hi Daniel!

And I'm, uh, well - *sobs* it's too painful!

(Rich steps in) Be a man!

Okay, okay, I'm a- Puritanboard addict!

Cries of horror and rapid dispersement erupt from the group who mostly comprise erguncaner.com addicts. Meanwhile, a figure emerges from the shadows rubbing his hands together with glee. The light briefly crosses his face as it swings back and forth to reveal -Dr. McMahon, with no remorse or pity in his smiling eyes.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 2, 2008)

Poimen said:


> So you are a Puritanboard addict, eh? Join the club. In fact let's start a support group:
> 
> My name is Daniel.
> 
> ...


Daniel....you're scarin' us, dear.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 2, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Chris got uppity after becoming an admin! Kidding brother! You need you Texas Brother here, that is really why I am back! Why is Bill a girl now??????
> ...


----------



## etexas (Apr 2, 2008)

Poimen said:


> So you are a Puritanboard addict, eh? Join the club. In fact let's start a support group:
> 
> My name is Daniel.
> 
> ...


 I picture Rich giving a (General Patton slap) as he says :Be a man! The Pitiless Matt is spot on! (Sorry Matt)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

Poimen said:


> So you are a Puritanboard addict, eh? Join the club. In fact let's start a support group:
> 
> My name is Daniel.
> 
> ...


----------



## turmeric (Apr 2, 2008)

Don't you kill Garfield! The fatted cat indeed!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

Poimen said:


> So you are a Puritanboard addict, eh? Join the club. In fact let's start a support group:
> 
> My name is Daniel.
> 
> ...









Now that's funny!

Oh...Welcome back.


----------



## govols (Apr 3, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Kill the fatted cat* and prepare the banquet. It is indeed GOOD to have you back. I have missed you.
> 
> 
> 
> * Fatted calf reserved for legitimate prodigals. Fatted cats are for those cool ones who go on temporary hiatus.



Come on, don't kill the cats - just tie their tails together with rope and through them over a clothes line - much more entertaining.

:duck-and-cover:


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

govols said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Kill the fatted cat* and prepare the banquet. It is indeed GOOD to have you back. I have missed you.
> ...


On my count: Ready, Aim, Fire!


----------



## Ravens (Apr 3, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian:

That's possibly one of the Top 5 funniest avatars I've seen on the PB.


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

JDWiseman said:


> Southern Presbyterian:
> 
> That's possibly one of the Top 5 funniest avatars I've seen on the PB.


Great scene from a great movie!


----------



## Ravens (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually, Max, I don't know if I'd give your current one Top 5 "All Time" status, but I might be persuaded to give it "Top 5" "Current".

Will Ferrell is funny in and of himself, but the cowboy hat, combined with you being from Texas, tops it off rather nicely. 

Have you seen the Will Ferrell commercial for Old Spice? He explains that the human body sweats up to 6 liters of water per day, and then adds: "Now, I'm not familiar with the metric system or any other foreign language, but that's the equivalent of 300 gallons, I would guess..."


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

JDWiseman said:


> Actually, Max, I don't know if I'd give your current one Top 5 "All Time" status, but I might be persuaded to give it "Top 5" "Current".
> 
> Will Ferrell is funny in and of himself, but the cowboy hat, combined with you being from Texas, tops it off rather nicely.
> 
> Have you seen the Will Ferrell commercial for Old Spice? He explains that the human body sweats up to 6 liters of water per day, and then adds: "Now, I'm not familiar with the metric system or any other foreign language, but that's the equivalent of 300 gallons, I would guess..."


 He is (to me at least) one of the funniest comics around, I wanted a new avatar and I found him with this Stetson and I could not resist!


----------



## Ravens (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree. I think he's probably the funniest public persona of the day. I don't feel comfortable watching his movies anymore, though; they're always aimed at that 18-34 male demographic, replete with language, adultery, nudity, etc. I don't put that in there to be morally uppity. It just saddens me that so much good in this world is covered over and bound up with dross and filth. You look at the humor of Will Ferrell, or the music of some of the world's groups, etc., and think, "What would this look like in an unfallen, or fully redeemed, world?" "If this is a dead seed of creational goodness, what would the everlasting tree have looked like?"

In Christ, I look forward to finding out !

Until then, I guess its Will Ferrell via commercials and some old SNL skits:


----------



## etexas (Apr 3, 2008)

JDWiseman said:


> I agree. I think he's probably the funniest public persona of the day. I don't feel comfortable watching his movies anymore, though; they're always aimed at that 18-34 male demographic, replete with language, adultery, nudity, etc. I don't put that in there to be morally uppity. It just saddens me that so much good in this world is covered over and bound up with dross and filth. You look at the humor of Will Ferrell, or the music of some of the world's groups, etc., and think, "What would this look like in an unfallen, or fully redeemed, world?" "If this is a dead seed of creational goodness, what would the everlasting tree have looked like?"
> 
> In Christ, I look forward to finding out !
> 
> Until then, I guess its Will Ferrell via commercials and some old SNL skits:


Oddly, at a lot of levels I find Ferrell to be less offensive than some of the SNL Alumni that came before him. (This is not to excuse everything in his skits and movies) but my point stands, you listen to some of those older comedians, man! They were foul mouthed and filthy, every other word was horrid! Give this guy credit, I mean you can actually go half an hour without something offensive.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Apr 3, 2008)

JDWiseman said:


> Southern Presbyterian:
> 
> That's possibly one of the Top 5 funniest avatars I've seen on the PB.



Thanks! That's my favorite movie of all (beating Ride With The Devil by mere millimeters). I think I'll hold on to this one for a while and stop playing "avatar roulette".


----------



## Stephen (Apr 3, 2008)

Poimen said:


> So you are a Puritanboard addict, eh? Join the club. In fact let's start a support group:
> 
> My name is Daniel.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Daniel. You are now officially part of the Rick Warren 12 Step Program that is sweeping in many of our PCA churches


----------

